# State to close Fortymile caribou hunt after one day



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Blink and the season's over. 
That's what some caribou hunters along the Steese Highway may think after the Alaska Department of Fish and Game announced Friday that it would close the Fortymile caribou herd hunt after a single day. 
In an effort to avoid an overharvest, the season will close 11:59 p.m. Sunday. ​
In two of the last three seasons, the Fortymile hunt has closed early because caribou were congregated near the highway, easily accessible to hunters.
Last year, for instance, hunters exceeded the quota by 36 percent in just three days, killing 870 animals. As a result, the winter Fortymile hunt was canceled.​
The 45,000-animal Fortymile herd is an Alaska caribou herd that's growing, up from 39,000 a year ago, according the state biologists. Part of the reason may be that wolves have been shot from helicopters in an effort to boost the herd size to 50,000-100,000 animals. 
Sunday's closure will be in Zone 1 along the Steese. Hunting will remain open in the more remote Zones 2 and 3.​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good reason to not procrastinate.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree!!! What are they planting beside the road up there?


----------

